# Sifu Duncan Leung ?



## AceHBK (Jul 19, 2007)

I recently moved to the VA area and I am looking for a school to join.  I ran across this instructor but from his page it doesn't look like he teaches anymore or if he does he only teaches those who want to be instructors.

Anyone heard of him?

http://members.tripod.com/~Wing_Chun/hpageie.html

The only other school is run by his student by the name of Gorden Lu.
http://vbwingchun.com/


I know word of mouth is the best when it comes to Martial Arts schools and I am sure in the WC community it is easy to find out about instructors.  Thank you all for the help in advance.

I am looking at the school above and a kung fu school as well.  In this area the pickings are quite slim.


----------



## monji112000 (Jul 22, 2007)

Duncan Leung Retired. His Student Gorden Lu has a school in the area. A few other students of his teach in the area also they don't have formal schools though. 

A know of also a moy yat school in the area.

best bet visit them and talk to the sifu's . See if their training is what you are looking for. If you are looking for something similar to LT, Willaim Chung, ect.. the moy yat school is probably your best choice. 

Gorden Lu teaches a hybrid of Lo man kam's (his father), and Duncan Leung's kung fu. Gorden Lu has been teaching for a very long time, and is a very good fighter. His method of teaching and his "style" of Kung fu may not be what your looking for. 
I am partial to my Sifu. 

other schools worth noting are : Jow ga, and muchado BJJ.


----------



## AceHBK (Jul 23, 2007)

monji112000 said:


> Duncan Leung Retired. His Student Gorden Lu has a school in the area. A few other students of his teach in the area also they don't have formal schools though.
> 
> A know of also a moy yat school in the area.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks! I like to get as much info from the school as well as word of mouth.

Yeah moving here from Dallas, Texas is quite different when it comes to schools.  Dallas has a lot more schools to choose from.

My bkgrd is TKD so I was looking for a non TKD school to learn from since I am kinda partial to the TKD i have learned from my previous Master and Master Stoker who is here on the board.

Being that there are not many schools I did narrow it down between the Jow Ga and Gorden Lu's school.  

What is your opinion on Sifu Lu's method and style.  I take it that it isn't just the run of the mill teaching and training?


----------



## jks9199 (Jul 23, 2007)

AceHBK said:


> Thanks! I like to get as much info from the school as well as word of mouth.
> 
> Yeah moving here from Dallas, Texas is quite different when it comes to schools.  Dallas has a lot more schools to choose from.
> 
> ...


If you're looking for Chinese styles, you might also want to check Tai Yim's Flying Dragon school.  http://www.taiyimkungfu.com/Home.php  His school produces very good fighters, and good forms.  He may still have a VA location; I'm not sure.

Otherwise, the most visible styles in the area are various TKD chains.  There are a lot of others around -- but you have to look.  Many are clubs or taught in community centers and backyards.  Real estate & shop fronts in the Northern Virginia area are often prohibitively expensive for non-chains.

PM me if you'd like info about Bando training in the area.


----------



## monji112000 (Jul 23, 2007)

What is your opinion on Sifu Lu's method and style.

 He is my Sifu, I have been his student for 2.5 years. I travel all the way from NYC to train with him know that I am in Grad school. 
My opinion is high. 

I don't really think that flattery is worth anything, but here are some opinions or facts about him/his teaching/his style of fighting.

Kung Fu is no joke to him. His father taught him Wing Chun. His father was taught by his fathers uncle Ip Man. His Second Teacher was also taught by Ip Man. He teachers in slow manner, you are required to learn the basics. If you aren't ready to really devote yourself.. you probably won't be happy. What do I mean? Our footwork is very different from TKD. The first 2-3 months are devoted to training the stance, footwork, basic movements. This can mean anything from doing the form , standing in the horse, turning the horse ect.. alone or having someone watch you. Some two person drills are also introduced. Thats what to expect at first. Have you tried chi sao?
We do allot of sparring and aliveness drills... but only after you mastered the basics.
 He has allot of years and experience teaching, more than most people twice his age. He has served in the military and so has his father. His father is world renown for teaching police tactics. Duncan Leung is world renown for his application of Wing Chun and Knife fighting skills. Teaching method... he puts a great deal of heart and emotion into teaching. I don't mean he is melodramatic, he just really enjoys teaching.  


 the real question is what are you looking for? How long are you going to be living here? How much time do you have to train?  


 You should go and talk to Gorden if you are really interested. Ask him any questions about the style.  


 Jow Ga is great style. It is famous for its Forms, they have allot of tournament champions. They teach a style that combines Hung Gar (animal style of kung fu) and Choy Lay Fut (allot of swinging motions).


 We do not have any animal techniques. Actually when you watch a sparring match, it should look similar to a boxing or thai boxing match in many ways.  If you have the time and energy , Wing Chun is a good contrast to TKD.  
 A good Wing Chun fighter who can switch between TKD or a style like BJJ is unstoppable. JMO


 If you are free Wens is a good time to visit. he gives class from 6-7:30 and 7:30-930.


----------



## AceHBK (Jul 24, 2007)

monji112000 said:


> What is your opinion on Sifu Lu's method and style.
> 
> He is my Sifu, I have been his student for 2.5 years. I travel all the way from NYC to train with him know that I am in Grad school.
> My opinion is high.
> ...


 

Traveling 2.5 hours for lessons says alot.  Most people would have found another teacher out in NYC which probably has a plethera of teachers.

I don't mind slow b/c you gotta have a strong base in order to build upon what you know.  Yeah the footwork is real different being that I am use to kicking all day..lol

I had a private teacher for a year teaching me Shaolin Kung Fu so I know how stances are b/c they are so important.

I havem't tried chi sao b/c I have no clue of what I am doing..lol  I have watched it done many of times though and I think that it it is about reflexes and feeling your opponent and how he may move???

I will be here for awhile and I hope to train as often as allowed.  I am looking for something intense and the ability to really learn all the subtle things in the art as well as the major things.

I wanted to find a art to complement my TKD and WC always comes to mind.  I will definately check out a class.

I wasn't too familiar with Jow Ga but I did some reading online as well as watched a few videos on youtube of some jow ga sparring.

The only WC I have really sat and watched was at this WC school in Dallas.  www.combatwc.com  The instructor there seemed very good IMO.  The distance was just a lil far for me to attend and other things in my scedule prevented me from trying it out.  This time I don't have the problem of scheduling conflicts nor travel problems.


----------

